

Auto X Prize throws water on GM's 230 mpg claim, offers mpge calculator - cwan
http://green.autoblog.com/2009/08/21/auto-x-prize-throws-water-on-gms-230-mpg-claim-offers-mpge-cal/

======
URSpider94
While I'll bet this calculation is intuitive to most of the HN readership,
I'll also bet that it's completely inscrutable to the general public.

The driving public is attuned to MPG, and there's clearly a lot at stake in
manipulating any new standard to reflect the proprietary interests of car
companies, oil companies, environmentalists, battery makers, and everyone else
out there seeking to cash in on the hybrid gold rush.

I'm hoping that the government will step in and create a neutral, science-
based standard like this one. Hoping.

------
mmt
Finally.. miles per GGE isn't a new concept, especially for those of us who've
had alternative fuel vehicles for years.

